# ID Help Needed. What Brand Fender Skirts?



## dave429 (Nov 15, 2015)

Wondering If anyone can help ID these Fender Skirts. Look like they might have been custom painted at one time. I picked them up with some other bike parts. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 15, 2015)

They look like the ones on Snyder built Hawthornes from ca. 1941.


----------



## dave429 (Nov 15, 2015)

They do, Hawthorne comet maybe.


----------



## dave429 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for helping out!


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 26, 2015)

Are they for sale? I'd buy them, if reasonably priced.


----------



## dave429 (Nov 26, 2015)

I actually have them listed on eBay currently as I don't have a clue as to what they are worth. I guess I will let the masses decide!


----------

